# Variablenname aus Variablen zusammensetzen?



## A3XX (28. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Wie kann ich eine Variablennamen aus einem festen Namensteil und aus einer Variable zusammensetzen? 
In VBA etc. kann ich das easy aber in Java keine Idee 

das funzt nicht so: 
Player + intA 

(alle Variablen sollen heissen: Player1, Player2, etc.) intA wäre der Counter, wie geht das?

PS: Vorhin drückte ich ausversehen auf "ANTWORTEN" statt neues Thema   Ich habe in der API nachgeschaut aber ich werde nicht schlau daraus, kann nicht jemand ein einfaches beispiel posten?


----------



## nollario (28. Mai 2004)

ganz einfache Lösung: ein Array -> player_
...
komplexere wäre der weg über reflection..._


----------



## bygones (28. Mai 2004)

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten:

1. Array

```
String[] stringObjekte = new String[10];
for(int i = 0; i < stringObjekte.length; i++) {
   stringObjekte[i] = "Player"+i;
}
```
Du definierst dir einen Array des Objekts mit dem du den Array füllen willst. Dann kannst du über den index auf das jeweiligen Element zugreifen

2. Collections

```
Vector v = new Vector();
for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
   v.add("Player"+i);
}
```
Collections sind eine Art Liste die Objekte speichern können. Auch hier kannst du über den index auf das Objekt zugreifen. Im Gegensatz zu Arrays sind diese dynamisch und haben keine feste Größe


----------

